# Emergency Light Requirements



## 71model (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm investigating the requirements of Emergency Lighting, what is the Law, if any? I realize diff cities have diff statutes. This is for a large commercial bldg.

Stairwells?
Office Rooms?
Hallways?

None of our stairways have backup lighting, they are totally dark when power is out(except for the Exit light).


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

I believe its all walk ways.
Around here generally if there is a gen set then every other light is an EM light.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

In KY, it is corridors and stairwells, one footcandle of walking illumination.


----------



## hurk27 (Jun 2, 2009)

You will have to find out what the mapped out egress path, was for the building in question, this is in some states done by the state fire marshal, or might have been done at the local level, then these areas have to follow the requirements of emg lighting levels and signage, as well as other occupied areas.


----------

